# North Texas Electric Auto Association



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

The NTEAA would like to invite one and all who are interested in EV's, have EV's or have the slightest thought of ever owning an EV, to stop by and join in on a meeting. 

We meet the 2nd Saturday of every month, the location/time is posted here in this forum's CALENDAR, and on the club's yahoo group. 

Please visit our website at: www.nteaa.org

If you have any questions, someone in the Association would be more than happy to help you.

Thanks, and hope to see you at a meeting soon!


----------



## housedogs3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for setting us up here at DIY Electric Cars. 
It was fantastic to see everyone and their cars at the meeting last Saturday. Your car is great - glad you got it there - however you got it there!!
Bill


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I was a great meeting last Saturday! Driving that little Sparrow was a blast, can't believe how fast that little car goes!


----------



## CmrTom (Oct 13, 2007)

The October meeting was a milestone in the Chapter history. 19 in attendance

Many interesting vehicles, an electric mower and other pieces added such a great feel to the even more interesting group of participants.

Looking forward to the Nov meeting

Thanks to John et al. for their good and faithful work all these years

Tom


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, 19 folks was an amazing turnout. Wonder if when we have the meetings at Love Field, if we ought to have some signs made, that we could put out on the street, letting others know there's a gathering of EV's for them to look at.

Those coroplast "plastic cardboard" signs aren't expensive, and there are plenty of places that make them. Just a thought to go with the business cards, and flyers.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Meeting Minutes: Jan 12, 2008*

Folks, if you missed the NTEAA meeting in the
Dallas/FortWorth area today, you really missed an
exciting presentation from the LionEV dealer in Plano,
Texas. 

He discussed the abilities, of the new 2008 Electric
Ford Ranger from LionEV. His demo vehicle is due to
arrive towards the end of this week I believe. 

It has a range of 200miles, and has all the features
of the original ICE vehicle from Ford. 

1. One, interesting twist to LionEV, is they are
posting a DIY section on the LionEV.com website,
showing from start to finish the conversion process of
the 2008 Ford Ranger. Once this has been
accomplished, they will start offering for sale DIY
kits for the Ranger to those who would like to save
money on the labor of purchasing an already converted
Ranger. Don't miss out, go to www.LionEV.com , click
on DIY Ranger, and feast your eyes on the photos...

The kit prices will be posted soon also, and if they
truely are what the dealer told me, you'll want to be
on the lookout for a Ford Ranger Glider, right
now........

If you have questions, email him at: 
[email protected]

Tell him, I sent you to him, for questions......maybe
he'll make me a good deal........LOL

2. We got to see a conversion in progress of a
Mitsubishi Eagle Talon, which is just about the same
as my Mitsubishi Eclipse. His of course is turning
out to be a much cleaner design, He's calling it the
2nd Generation, just to keep me from being Jealous of
his conversion. In reality, learning from my
mistakes, is certainly helping him do a bang up job on
his conversion. You can see it's progress from our
NTEAA website at: www.nteaa.org , click on the
member, "David's EV'

3. I demonstrated the LiFePO4, Lithium batteries, that
I'm experimenting with on my Eclipse, which I obtained
from LionEV. These are an interesting high energy
density product. You can see my experiments at: 
www.flickr.com/mbarkley , or from the front page of :
www.LionEV.com , click on "Sag Challenges"

4. We had a Pizza Party........... 

5. We also discussed in a small group, VegDiesel
conversions with a VegDiesel Conversion represenative
from the Dallas Conversion Dealer.

6. We also discussed in a small group, HHO Generators,
I was given an awesome HHO generator to try out in my
PTCruiser. By the way, I drove a little over 300
miles today, and still had 1/4 tank of gasoline left
for an average of 33.34 mpg with the very weak HHO
generator currently in the PTCruiser, that might not
sound like much, but my 2002 PTCruiser is normally
HORRIBLE on mpg, if I got say 260mile on a single
tanks of gas, with it sputtering to get to a gas
station, I did well. I can't wait to install this new
HHO prototype in it.

7. There were around 25 people at the meeting, with a
lot of new faces.

8. George, a new member is helping with a PowerPoint
presentation to be used by anyone who would like to
see local High Schools start a student EV project that
includes every aspect of the school. IE:
WebDevelopment- builds a website, English- Puts
together a presentation, Chemistry/Science- Performs
battery evaluations, Economics- Uses previous
presention for getting sponsors, Ag/Shop- Builds the
conversion, etc........ Once enough HS start doing
projects, then we'll progress on to setting up an EV
race/challenge of the conversions at the Texas
Speedway. 

9. We got to see an interesting crimp style connector
for building battery cables, a sound box that makes, I
think up to 60 different sounds, from sampling the +/-
terminals of the electric motor, that one gentleman in
the club uses to simulate the sounds of a Train in
his, electric train ride in the Dallas area. 

10. Overall, and outstanding as always, meeting of the
NTEAA members.


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Meeting Minutes: Jan 12, 2008*

whens the next meeting,anyone... now the temps here have cooled off I think I'll start driving the ev ,yipee!! memo to self: re-install ac before next summer and so w/that I'll be looking for suggestions for positioning my condenser somewhere other than factory location .
Looking forward to getting a few years out of these lead acid core batts then maybe there'll be a lipo5 or 6 etc or new technology surprise by then .
thanx all!
will


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

To find out about our monthly meetings. Viist www.nteaa.org. We have all of the upcoming meetings along with posts from every event we have attended and notes about our past meetings. So visit NTEAA's website to find out about our upcoming meeting's date/time/location.


----------



## Taylorcarter (Oct 8, 2011)

Zemmo said:


> To find out about our monthly meetings. Viist www.nteaa.org. We have all of the upcoming meetings along with posts from every event we have attended and notes about our past meetings. So visit NTEAA's website to find out about our upcoming meeting's date/time/location.


I'm looking forward to next event 

Thanks


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the Dallas Makerspace Open House this Saturday, Nov 5. I understand you guys are demoing some of your vehicles.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

The July 2012 NTEAA Monthly Meeting will be held Saturday, July 21 at the University of Texas Dallas Campus, 2601 North Floyd Road, Richardson, TX 75080 from 10AM to noon. It is free and open to the public.

More info is available at the NTEAA events page.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

The August 2012 NTEAA Monthly Meeting will be held Saturday, August 18 at the Dallas MakerSpace, 2995 Ladybird Lane Dallas, TX 75229 (off Monroe and Walnut Hill) from 10AM to noon. It is free and open to the public.

More info is available at the NTEAA events page.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Date : Saturday, September 15th, 2012
Time : 10:00 AM – 12:00 PM
Location : Don Herring Mitsubishi
Address : 4225 W. Plano Pkwy. Plano, TX 75093

All monthly meetings are free to attend and open to the public. More info is available at the NTEAA events page.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Monthly NTEAA Meeting

Date : Saturday, October 20th, 2012
Time : 10:00 AM – 12:00 PM
Location : Tanners Electronics
Address : 1100 Valwood Parkway Carrollton, TX 75006
Website : http://www.tannerelectronics.com/

All monthly meetings are free to attend and open to the public.

Tanners is doing an show outside in their parking lot and we will have our monthly meeting there to show off the Electric Cars.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

The January 2013 NTEAA Monthly Meeting will be held Saturday, January 19 at the Dallas MakerSpace, 2995 Ladybird Lane Dallas, TX 75229 (off Monroe and Walnut Hill) from 10AM to noon. It is free and open to the public.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

The April 2013 NTEAA Monthly Meeting will be held Saturday, April 20 at the Dallas Fair Park during Earth Day Dallas http://www.earthdaydallas.org It is free and open to the public.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Monthly NTEAA Meeting

Date : Saturday, May 18th, 2013
Time : 10:00 AM – 12:00 PM
Location : Neil Farris Home
Address : 8246 San Benito Way Dallas, TX 75218

All monthly meetings are free to attend and open to the public.

Neil has graciously offered his home for our May Monthly Meeting. It should be a pretty good treat as he has a rare John Deere 96 electric riding mower, a neutron push mower, all electric yard tools. Also has two Ego scooter bikes, three electric mopeds, his DIY VW Golf EV and a Nissan Leaf. His neighbor who just got a new Tesla, maybe be convinced to bring it over too.

For EV drivers, Neil has one J1772 plug charging station and has 120 volt which he could support 2 or possibly 3 EVs if necessary (plan to bring your good long extension cord).

Hopefully this turns out to be an interesting and knowledgeable monthly meeting with this mecca of EV eye candy. We look forward to seeing you all there.


----------

